

Interesting visualisation on Google earth - thefreshteapot
http://www.flickr.com/photos/endafarrell/5503515990/

======
thefreshteapot
It is a very pretty way of seeing stats.

I especially like how he has tackled (to a point the ) splitting up of
countries into a grid, to allow him to block the stats into something a little
more meaningful than many thin lines.

The blog post about it: [http://enda.squarespace.com/tech/2011/3/6/nokia-
place-regist...](http://enda.squarespace.com/tech/2011/3/6/nokia-place-
registry-visualisation.html)

